# 39 and running out of time!



## Julydeadline (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello, I thought i'd sign up too, It's been good reading some of the post so far but I've still got questions and I'm hoping other newbies might gain something from my account of things eventually too - it's all happening at last and we've been ttc for nearly 3 years. I'm hoping some some of you lovely ladies might be able to help. I'm 39 and DH 45 and we are running out of time - both for the IVF 1st and only NHS chance and in general. 

I did initially feel that it might just not be my time for one reason and another - in two very long term relationships I never became pregnant.  When I met my partner 5 years ago I knew he would be the one I would want to bring a child up with but it's not happened. I also knew we'd make good parents and that despite our ages we could offer a loving home to a child - we are trying to be pragmatic but i've wanted this for so long - so this is my story, and like (when I started) most 30 somethings the body clock was running out of time. 

We've both been for initial bloods - day 1 and 21 and hormone levels were normal he's had SA (for DH/other halves he said trying to create that in an hospital was akin to standing in the middle of a football pitch - with the floodlights on you!!) so bless him - he did his bit and then we met with our consultant who was incredibly positive - I had googled SA reports and read all sort of things into his SA- which were instantly dispelled by the consultant #my lesson no 1: don't believe everything you read on the internet. There were some things not quite ok - but given age all allowed under the tolerances. 

On the same day I had an exam - an ultrasound inside, DH very supportive and held my hand - I was told I had Fibroids - essentially benign tumours that can put pressure on nerves, get in the way of things - the doctor had a look and said we were fine to go ahead - essentially if they are not doing any damage they leave them alone - if they try to remove them they can hemmorage, sometimes they'll remove them after birth. I was worried but they didn't seem to be so if anyone knows anything about them let me know!  Finally more bloods were taken.  - we're excited and terrified but willing to give it our best try. I have not had the AMH test yet - the clinic suggested it and I've been reading up on here. The NHS do not pay for this test (it's 80.00 at my clinic) but I guess it's worth knowing.  A friend of mine recently gained a score of only 0.6 so that's worried me - she knew it would be bad as she had stopped ovulating and thought she was in menopause already, and I know everyone is so different, I was told if it was 40 that's fine, but even if it was between 4 and 20 that's possible - if I get in double figures the consultant said he would be happy. 

SO next it's the AMH and I'll post results when I get them but for now fingers crossed. We have our final 'information meeting' in april and we've signed piles of forms about ethics. 

ps Julydeadline is when I have to have had my first round of IVF done by - the clinic in my area give up on you after you hit 40. I guess in some ways they need a cut off point but everywomen is different and I'm hoping that I'll be successful - the stats at the clinic say 19% at my age but someone's got to be successful to get that number - right?


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello July.  I had to say hi, as I wrote your story last year, so many similarities (except for DH's vasectomy making our troubles a bit easier to diagnose)!  

I can't believe how lucky you are to get a chance on the NHS, in our area the age cut off is under 35  

I was 39 when we finally started our journey after 3 years of ttc, and I remember waiting for my AMH results. Keeping absolutely everything crossed for you   xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Julydeadline!!!

I was 38 when my IVF daughter was born, so you aren´t that much older than I was. There is an over 40s section on the site and they have a thread full of success stories, so there is hope! They gave us a 17% chance of success, so less than you!

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

Fertility Investigations - CLICK HERE

Uterine Problems ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!            

Sue


----------



## Julydeadline (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you for your replies, it's lovely to hear your success stories too, and I'm so sorry to hear when it didn't work out - it puts things into perspective. I know it'll be a miracle but it seems to be what i think about every day - i'm trying not to be like this but it's such a big event in our lives - I'll also have a look on the over 40s site too.

Just one question;  do you know when injections start after the 'info meeting' - is it the first day of you period? I'm trying to work out potential dates to get started. I've got to say that the NHS clinic i've been to have been really great - the process, once we finally got our meeting has been quick and they are keen to get me in before the 'deadline' so I know i'm lucky in that sense.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Working out dates has been the worst part of this for me, it's pushed my control freakery to the limit  

It depends on what type of IVF you're doing really, I don't know about a full long cycle but others will.  We chose mild ivf, as we felt it kinder and better for my age and low amh, you start Injections in day 2 of your period.

When do you have your results back? X


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi I'm the same age as you & also got 1 lucky nhs free go with IVF before I turn 40 this summer. I met my DH later on in life too. I think I had my AF at the start of January & had to wait til day 20 to start treatment. I did the long protocol and it involved daily injections to down regulate for a couple of weeks, then an extra stimulating injection for another about 10 days or 2 wks (forgotten the exact time already without checking diary!) Then a trigger shot injection 36 hrs before egg collection. So far we have been extremely lucky although it's early days. But I hope this gives you some hope   Good luck


----------



## Julydeadline (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello, AMH test result not booked in until end of month as waiting for DH to be back and I think they come back in about ten days & final mtg before we start (all being well) isn't until mid april. I'm not sure what IVF we are going to have yet - don't really know what the protocol is?? I've just read your message about how long works but mild/short I guess is a bit different. The consultant did say 3 weeks of injections before egg collection. I'm guessing about dates but best case scenario we could start injections in May    Cherish - hope you don't mind me asking but how was the egg collection - would you need time off work after they go back in?? ps sounds like you're a bit ahead of us, lots of luck x


----------



## Julydeadline (Mar 9, 2014)

Molly, I just read your stats, just being able to ask questions and see all the other stories is giving me hope, it sounds like you've already been through so much I can't imagine how you must feel but we can only try.   How far along in the IVF are you now?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh good luck for May, hope it is!     I found egg collection a bit more of a bigger deal than I was expecting - it wasn't too bad but it was like having a general anaesthetic (I had some kind of sedation via a canular in my hand - I used numbing cream on them first btw!) I fell asleep quickly listening to my Zita West ivf cd that i had insisted on taking into theatre with me!   Luckily for me my EC was on a Saturday so I just rested over the weekend and was ok for work on the Monday. It makes you tired & you need to rest for a day or two but not too bad. I would book that day & following one off work. There wasn't much pain involved though. After the embryo transfer I planned on having the whole 2 WW off work but I felt ok and went back to work after a few days. I was glad of the distraction! I know it's slightly different for everyone, but I hope that's some help.   x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

How's it going lovely ladies?

Thanks so much for asking Julydeadline, we had our transfer yesterday, a beautiful little singleton.  We knew that this cycle wasn't going to be good, everything has been up the creek but it has been a completely different experience this time.  We did mild ICSI both times, we felt it kinder and that it had better results for oldies like me - just 9 days of injections too!

I felt the same as you Cherish, our last egg collection was horrible.  I think that I reacted badly to the drugs and I could barely move after the collection and transfer.

I would definitely say more now that I know it doesn't have to be like that  .  We walked out of the transfer yesterday feeling like we'd barely started the cycle, it's been a bit of a breeze!  It might not have been very productive and I'm shattered today (and feeling a little tampered with!) But feeling happy and good.  We wouldn't have had room for twins anyway  !

We were lucky with a Friday transfer too.  Feet up for me.

Wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I think egg collection is different for everyone.  My husband tells me that when I came round from the anaesthetic I told the doctors I couldn't wait to do it all again!  I think I was still a bit high!   I just felt slightly uncomfortable down there, no more painful or uncomfortable than a normal period.  It was a Thursday afternoon, so I booked the Friday off, not because of the treatment, but just to make a long weekend of it!  I was back to work on the Monday.  

Sue


----------



## Julydeadline (Mar 9, 2014)

Ah sounds much better this time Molly99    Am going to have to limit amount of time surfing the net with 'what foods to eat/what vitamins to eat/what does IVF entail!! Have just decided to get myself as ready as possible, good food, alcohol went at the end of last year (didn't drink a lot anyway) have been eating fresh veg and upping fruits and valium intake.  It's such a funny time half terrifying and half a bit like christmas - can't wait to get AMH test out of the way and DH is on way home soon so need to get him onto better vitamins (might get him to take vitamin??) He's been working hard to get himself in better shape too which is great.  lots of luck, wishing you big hugs


----------

